# nyt sitten



## Gavril

What does "siinä se nyt sitten oli" mean?

K


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Again, some context would be necessary, but the sentence could be used to mean: _That's it! / We're done now!_


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> Again, some context would be necessary, but the sentence could be used to mean: _That's it! / We're done now!_



Here's some context:

_Se oli aikaa se! __Sitten sinä astuit kuvaan. Siinä se nyt sitten oli._


----------



## dinji

Gavril said:


> Here's some context:
> 
> _Se oli aikaa se! __Sitten sinä astuit kuvaan. Siinä se nyt sitten oli._


 
Those were the days! Then you came along (entered the picture). And then that's it/that was it.


----------

